# 10 Min Film shot on EOS R - Highly Impressed with this Camera for Video



## PureClassA (May 23, 2019)

Recently completed this with the EOS R. This was my first real video project I've shot and cut apart from a smaller 2-3 minute trailer I cut a year ago using the Canon 1DX2.

I'm very impressed with the R. This was shot with the 4k 10 bit C Log out at 24fps to an Atomos Ninja V, recording in ProRes 422, NOT ProResHQ. I did nothing to the grading of the interview shots apart from mild white balance correction on one or two of the girls as we had a rising sun coming through the studio window as a key light. Audio for interviews was captured on a Rode NTG-3 and Tascam DR-60D with the line output fed into the EOS R. I goofed the audio settings a bit. Lesson learned for the future, but no reflection on the gear. Just minor operator error as this entire thing thing was shot in relative haste due to time constraints. I plan to do a BTS video with it in the near future for more detail.

I can't say enough how impressed I am with this camera for video. I haven't even taken a still frame with it yet LOL.

I've been shooting stills at this dance school for several years, and the subjects in this film I've known since they were little kids. SO it's a special one for me. That said, the last 3 mins bring it home with a huge montage. Hope ya'll enjoy it!

BTW, Here's one of the stills I just shot on the 1DX Mk II this past weekend for the 2019 Recital .... 30 foot stage, 25 foot 4K motion graphic LED wall behind dancers with intelligent LED lighting moving and color changing constantly with dancers flying through the air while I'm trying to guess what is about to happen next and where to point the lens. About the most difficult shooting environment you can imagine......


----------



## Ozarker (May 23, 2019)

Beautiful work! Impressive. Very nice! I don't have a 4K monitor, but it is very nice on what I have.


----------



## Click (May 23, 2019)

CanonFanBoy said:


> Beautiful work! Impressive. Very nice! I don't have a 4K monitor, but it is very nice on what I have.



+1 Well done, PureClassA.


----------



## dgbarar (May 24, 2019)

Hi PCA,

Nicely done. May I ask what lenses you used for this production?

Don Barar


----------



## PureClassA (May 24, 2019)

Thanks guys. 

FanBoy, it's loaded to Vimeo in 1080p so you're seeing it all. I have other renders in native 4k but this was played before each recital performance last weekend on massive projection screens running at 1080i, so I had to compress the 4k to 1080 so we could be sure we wouldn't have scaling issues during a live show with 1000 people in the audience.

Don, the video was shot with several. The interviews were shot with a 50mm Sigma ART f1.4 set to f2 if I recall correctly. I initially went to my Canon 35 f1.4L Mk2, but I coulnt get the framing I wanted without getting the camera too close to the girls where it would have been distracting. My Canon 85 f1.4 L IS was just too long with the 1.75 crop, although if I'd had more room, I absolutely would have preferred it for the compression. I needed to shallow up the DOF as much as possible without stringing the girls into too tight a window of movement. Focusing was set manually. All that said, the 50mm gave me roughly an 85mm shot given the EOS R crop, which was perfect.

The B Roll in the dance studio was shot mainly with the Canon 16-35 f4 L IS on a tripod with a big smooth panning manfrotto setup. I used the Servo AF tracking in some instances and manual focus in others. At 16mm you wind up with 28mm which was still wide enough for what I needed. Neither manual nor AF did I use the IS as it was tripoded. There are also some 85 f1.4 L, 135 f2 L, and 35 f1.4 L mk2 shots here and there as well as I did want some shallow DOF on a few isolation shots (like the shot of Savannah jumping onto Thomia and bear hugging her in that final montage).


----------



## dgbarar (May 24, 2019)

Thank you for the lens information PCA. Again, nicely done video.

Don


----------

